

Jeopardy N-gram viewer lets you visualize trends across 30 years of clues - jsomers
http://time.com/42984/jeopardy-interactive/

======
owenversteeg
If you don't care for the article but would rather see the site, it's here:
[http://www.jgrams.com/](http://www.jgrams.com/)

------
njharman
history, movie graphs USA decline into Bread & Circuses. A reference which
requires history to fully comprehend.

~~~
krazydad
And Alanis Morissette trumps Irony. Isn't it, though?

~~~
mjcohen
Well, she's god.

